# Most Common Personality type in Midwifer/Perfect Personality type for Midwifery



## voodooqueen126 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi anyone here a midwife? If so what is your Myers Briggs type? What do you think is the perfect Myers Briggs type in a midwife?


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

My guess. SFJs. They tend to be drawn to nurturing and family oriented roles.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Yep, I thought SFJs too! I could also see ISFP, INFP, INFJ, ENFJ. At least personally I would want a midwife to be gentle, guiding, and reassuring.


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

Maybe ISTJs too? I could see ISTJs as midwives


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Why do l feel like some people responding have't met _actual_ midwives 




On a serious note OP, not sure there is a typical type but there happen to be a few trained doulas in the program l'm in now (not really related fields) and l have some experience with them/once participated in a home birth a long time ago.

If you're talking about midwifery in North America, l'd say most are primarily more similar to holistic health practitioners in attitude, than nurses or anything related with typical childcare. That's really the only similarity they have to what l'm training in. While they of course may be nurturing in some capacity (one would hope) they tend to be alternative and hippiesh first and foremost.


----------



## zpsych (Jan 28, 2015)

Mmm..


----------



## pamcnm (Nov 4, 2019)

*I am a midwife*



voodooqueen126 said:


> Hi anyone here a midwife? If so what is your Myers Briggs type? What do you think is the perfect Myers Briggs type in a midwife?


I am an INFJ. I just retired after working in hospitals for 30 years- 10 years as a nurse and 20 as a nurse-midwife.

I'm guessing most of us favor intuition rather than sensation.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Why do l feel like some people responding have't met _actual_ midwives


4 years later and I still don't understand the reason for the dig. It's not difficult to come across a midwife... 
OR IS IT!??!
:words:

Why is the unicorn smilie conjured by ": words :"? 

So many mysteries in this life.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Heh I think an entj midwife would be amazing "push now. No now idiot." Hahah that would be glorious. I vote entjs the best type to be midwives, but for the worst reason.


----------

